# Consequences for Sharing Apartments



## Young Professional (Jul 7, 2008)

People have mentioned to me that sharing flats in Dubai is officially illegal. Could someone let me know what the potential penalties are for being caught having roomates who aren't your relatives?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

They'll terminate your contract and you wont get any of your money back.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

One Villa one family campaign is going on by Dubai Muncipality. The inspectors are visiting the Villas and giving notice to vacate immediately if found shared. Flats are not included at the moment . After completing the villas they may turn to flats also.


----------



## lulubelle (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi everyone...

Could someone please clarify if I am understanding correctly as I am always confused....and can't seem to find the anwers to the following.....

A. The statement: "Co-habiting is illegal" includes:

- unmarried couples
- friends of the same sex (homosexual (also illegal in principal) or
hetrosexual) trying to share costs
- friends of the opposite sex (eventhough you are just friends) trying
to save on costs
-Friends VISITING on a visitors visa from a another country and staying 
with you for the duration of their stay (male or female)

B. Family and Spouses are the only "legal" people to visit or stay with you.

Now for the questions....

1. The company that I am waiting for, for a final offer, has stated that they will not be giving my an accommodation allowance, and that I should look into sharing an apartment with someone. They are situated in Abu Dhabi, where as we all know there is an incredible shortage of housing, and apartments are very expensive if you can find them. 
My question is...How can they (the company), knowing that there is a shortage, give someone the advise to share an apartment, if it is illegal?

2. What do I do, if friends/family want to come and visit...obviously, it is more economical for them to stay with me for the duration of their stay? It is afterall why they are travelling to the UAE? Should they book into a hotel, as a very high cost?

3. How do you prove, if the police knock at your door, that you are family? My mother's surname is not the same as mine, neither is my sister's. If you can't prove that, how can you the prove that a friend that visits, is not family? How do they prove a boyfriend/husband eventhough he is ONLY visiting and not living or working in the UAE? 
Do you need to carry all the documents with you, all the time? And how do they prove that those documents are legal?

Any input/help would be appreciated!

Thanks Guys!
L


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

lulubelle said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Could someone please clarify if I am understanding correctly as I am always confused....and can't seem to find the anwers to the following.....
> 
> ...



I can't really help you re most of your questions but I would recommend that you go back to the company and negotiate for them to either give you a fully expensed apartment or an accommodation allowance. As you have rightly said, accommodation in the UAE is very expensive and the huge demand is indeed pushing prices up in Abu Dhabi. OK, so we all take the accommodation allowance and end up sharing in any case just to save some money. However, the reality is that it is still illegal to do so and you need to speak to your new employer and let them know that you cannot do something that is illegal (even if you plan to do just that!) and that in view of the high cost, you cannot realistically afford an apartment on your own, hence you need an accommodation allowance or an apartment.

Additionally, are they putting you up in a hotel when you get there or are you supposed to find something from abroad? I think a lot of companies try to cut down on the amount of money that they pay out to you as a salary and ultimately, if you do not do your research, you end up being shortchanged. You obviously have enough ammunition there for you to go and negotiate a much better package!


In regards to friends and family, I'm sure that you can have your immediate family come and stay with you but the rules have changed in regards to friends. You can no longer obtain a visit visa for them and effectively, if they are coming from a country that requires them to get a visa before getting to Dubai, in any case, they would have needed a hotel booking to obtain the visa. Hopefully, someone will be able to shed more light on the subject as I will be in the same boat as you when I come over. I would want my nearest and dearest to be living with me rather than in a hotel. Even if you are sharing, I think that if your flatmates are reasonable and you can keep the landlord off your back, you might just get away with parents and siblings staying over. Saying that, hopefully someone who has experience of bringing friends and family over for holidays can shed some light on the matter

Good luck with your new job.


----------

